# My brand new 695 MONDRIAN DI2 2012



## greybicycle

sweet isn't....


----------



## HazemBata

I dig it.

How do you like the cranks?


----------



## willieboy

That's one awesome ride! Enjoy it for many miles


----------



## mpower13

Looks funny with the short seatpost.


----------



## vetboy

Speedplays?!?


----------



## RK250

Very nice. Best wishes, good health, stay safe.


----------



## SolidSnake03

x2 on the Speedplay comment....really? You are riding speedplay pedals on a bike made by Look...I'm not sure if its irony or what?


----------



## greybicycle

*reply on your comments*

hi guys, thanks for your comments. the hight of the seat post.... I know I wish i had longer legs.... I also have a MOOTS RSL, custom with a sweet post length. see the pic.
SPEEDPLAY, I have several bicycle, all on speed play zero. lightweight, dual entry, troubles free, why changing....


----------



## kbwh

Both bikes are beautiful. 
Uneducated comments on looks (Who cares about fit, eh?) are always entertaining.
Speedplay Zero is a more versatile pedal system (fit again) than the Look Keo2, and it's nice to keep the same shoes for all bikes. Just wondering why you choose to have Shimano on one and Campagnolo on the other?

And where in the world are you? Fantastic background in that Look shot.


----------



## greybicycle

*SHIMANO Di2*



kbwh said:


> Both bikes are beautiful.
> Uneducated comments on looks (Who cares about fit, eh?) are always entertaining.
> Speedplay Zero is a more versatile pedal system (fit again) than the Look Keo2, and it's nice to keep the same shoes for all bikes. Just wondering why you choose to have Shimano on one and Campagnolo on the other?
> 
> And where in the world are you? Fantastic background in that Look shot.


thanks for your comments. I had Durace in the 90's and ever since Campy came up with 10 speed, I had my bikes equipped with. I have 7 bicycles, 4 roads one, yet live between Belgium and Switzerland. so some bikes are store in Belgium, others in Switzerland.
BMC is my swiss mullet, build for the rain and winter (fenders and tubular 24 mm Vittoria Roubaix). 695 arrived to replace 595, witch is going to be my belgian mullet with fenders and Ksyrium/25 mm conti. on the Moots, I ride the Ultimate or Reynolds KOM and on the 695 either KOM or Shimano C24 tubeless.


----------



## greybicycle

*my other 2 mullets...*

my spares/winter bikes....


----------



## CSquare43

Your bikes are hideous...but since I'm such a nice guy, I'll provide you with my shipping address and you can ship them to me and rid yourself of such ugliness.



...great looking bikes!!


----------



## silkroad

fugly bikes!!!






give em to me!!



digging the look :thumbsup:


----------



## vetboy

greybicycle said:


> hi guys, thanks for your comments. the hight of the seat post.... I know I wish i had longer legs.... I also have a MOOTS RSL, custom with a sweet post length. see the pic.
> SPEEDPLAY, I have several bicycle, all on speed play zero. lightweight, dual entry, troubles free, why changing....


Just some good natured ribbing about the pedal - beautiful bikes.

Joe


----------



## Matador-IV

With all those bikes...You could sell them and buy one NICE bike!!! 

Love the Mondrian, I'm jealous.


----------



## maximum7

You have a fantastic collection of bikes! 
I can't believe you are putting race blade fenders on them. 
Must be rough...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Enjoy you new bike. Congrats!!!


----------



## tv_vt

*saddles*

It seems unusual to me to see someone riding both the Arione and the Aliante saddles. Usually someone likes one or the other. Rarely both. What differences do you notice between the two? Which did you use first, and then why did you go to the second style?

TV (arione user)

PS. great bikes!


----------



## greybicycle

tv_vt said:


> It seems unusual to me to see someone riding both the Arione and the Aliante saddles. Usually someone likes one or the other. Rarely both. What differences do you notice between the two? Which did you use first, and then why did you go to the second style?
> 
> TV (arione user)
> 
> PS. great bikes!


pics were taken as I just finished building the bikes. I went back to confort (aliente) on all bicycles in 2010. I love the arione, especially the lengh, the look of and the optional fore position yet a little too hard and flat has less body touching it as well, the aliente is fantastic since it has your bum's shape, among its qualities...


----------



## maximum7

Did you go bare carbon on the 595 bars? 
I see some on the drops, but..


----------



## greybicycle

*DEDA PHAZER handelbar on the 595*

it is a HB made for bare use. also the ergo has a specific adaptator no use for the original clamp.


----------



## greybicycle

*Phazer pic*

here you go... beautiful isn't


----------



## maximum7

I hate all things Deda.

That said, you have a great collection of beautiful bikes. 

Do you think the 695 is a better bike than the 595 or just different?


----------



## greybicycle

*595 versa 695*



maximum7 said:


> I hate all things Deda.
> 
> That said, you have a great collection of beautiful bikes.
> 
> Do you think the 695 is a better bike than the 595 or just different?


I had only 2 rides on the 695 and about 8000 miles on the 595. both bikes are excellent, yet the 695 has an even better front, especially downhill.... man you let it go, no need to brake even at 40 MPH or so.
I have just fitted a DURACE TL 24 carbon/alu wheel set wit tubeless tires on the 695.
just like the electric group, I wanted to experience the tubeless road riding.
if the rain stop this afternoon I'll take it on the road.


----------



## SolidSnake03

The Speedplay pedal comment was supposed to be funny...I know that for many riders the float and other aspects of Speedplay offer some nice benefits. I believe that you should go with whatever pedals/system works best for you, was just sort of laughing to myself about not having Look pedals on a look bike


----------



## CleavesF

nicest... winter... bikes... ever. ridiculous.


----------



## twiggy73

Nice ride grey 

You will love getting on that bike for along time enjoy 

Just love the 695!!!!! 

Twiggy


The look bike club on face book


----------



## twiggy73

greybicycle said:


> my spares/winter bikes....


Hey Grey how do you find the differenace between the 595/695 and the BMC would be interested to know a comparison? 

Twiggy


----------



## greybicycle

I was riding by the lake Léman side, while I came across another 695 Mondrian. I took a pic, that one is a L, and the guy bear the same name as mine: Didier.
his bike is set up with Red and Corima. mine has a set of Durace with hutchinson tubeless.
sooooo smooth.


----------



## twiggy73

Wow what are the chances of running into another Mondrian rider cool photo !

Twiggy


----------



## spookyload

Grey. Will you be riding any of the cylcosportifs this year? I am thinking of riding Fleche-Wallone and Amstel Gold. I would love to meet with you and see your Mondrain in person. I am still spinning along on my 585, but lust for the 595 or 695. Would love to take yours for a spin. Live in Germany near Saarbrucken. If you ever want to do some riding in the area contact me.


----------



## greybicycle

*Belgium*



spookyload said:


> Grey. Will you be riding any of the cylcosportifs this year? I am thinking of riding Fleche-Wallone and Amstel Gold. I would love to meet with you and see your Mondrain in person. I am still spinning along on my 585, but lust for the 595 or 695. Would love to take yours for a spin. Live in Germany near Saarbrucken. If you ever want to do some riding in the area contact me.


hi there,
in fact I'm often riding Belgium, since my gf lives in Brussels. I have both my MTB and my commuter and plan to bring (the next time I'll travel by car) my 595 modified with DT trigon tubeless for extra comfort in a country where roads are terrible.....
would you come in Switzerland in the meantime, here is my email address:
[email protected]
later.


----------



## spookyload

Belgium is my favorite place to ride. I will be there a lot in the spring for the races. What part of Switzerland are you in. I go to Zurich a couple times a year for concerts and to help friends at Ironman. If it is Geneva, I only usually get there passing through to go to Tour de France stages in the Alps.


----------



## greybicycle

*Lausanne*



spookyload said:


> Belgium is my favorite place to ride. I will be there a lot in the spring for the races. What part of Switzerland are you in. I go to Zurich a couple times a year for concerts and to help friends at Ironman. If it is Geneva, I only usually get there passing through to go to Tour de France stages in the Alps.


I live in Lausanne, right off the Lake, great road rides around.


----------



## BunnV

Hey greybicycle,
I really like your collection of bikes and I especially like how you use different component groups and saddles on your bikes. 

I was just wondering why you say "Durace" instead of Dura Ace? No big deal, just curious....


----------



## greybicycle

*Durace... is a short for Dura Ace..*



BunnV said:


> Hey greybicycle,
> I really like your collection of bikes and I especially like how you use different component groups and saddles on your bikes.
> 
> I was just wondering why you say "Durace" instead of Dura Ace? No big deal, just curious....


I never like consecutive aaaaa.... hihihi.
I love different stuff and trying them out.
just got the DT Tricon tubeless for the Moots RSL first, later for the 595 with fenders my belgian winter bike.....


----------



## BunnV

greybicycle said:


> I never like consecutive aaaaa......


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## rubinstein

wow! nice bikes


----------



## greybicycle

*update "a yellow strada wireless"*

that matches the bike very well indeed....


----------



## greybicycle

*yellow cateye update*

a new and little detail to please the eyes.....


----------



## rubbersoul

God bless Europe!


----------



## maximum7

Well I guess the economy doesn't suck everywhere. 
We don't even have a Look frame dealer where I live anymore.


----------



## T0mi

greybicycle said:


> I live in Lausanne, right off the Lake, great road rides around.



I knew right from the first pic you were living near Lavaux.

I'm living in Villeneuve, commuting to Renens 4 days a week. We've probably crossed path already a few times.


----------



## il sogno

Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## iscarrr

Beautiful. Few 695's in my area, but no one has been daring enough to get one in mondrian! That photo with 2 of them is fantastic.

If only i could afford one..


----------



## kbwh

iscarrr said:


> That photo with 2 of them is fantastic.


+ ...eh, 2


----------



## greybicycle

*with MAVIC COSMIC ULTIMATE*

6.55 kg, sexy and fast....


----------



## JimmyORCA

nice~~~


----------



## JohnnyG

Sweet Bike Bro !!! Very Nice !!!


----------



## JohnnyG

Great looking bike !!! My Look 566 seat post is gonna look the same AKA - short guy here too LOL !!!


----------



## Roadrider22

Greybicycle: trying to assess my seatpost height on a small 695. What is your center of BB to top of saddle as pictured? Thanks in advance.


----------



## greybicycle

hello,
it is 66.5, my frame is XS.


----------



## Roadrider22

Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## cbarne12

I hate you...I'm jealous...I worship at the altar of LOOK.
Ride Long and healthy.


----------



## geirfortius

nice...


----------



## bmxhacksaw

REALLY nice looking bike Grey. I really wanted a Mondrian 695 "kit" but I could only afford a 586 R-Light Limited Edition.


----------



## Olivier

greybicycle,
are you from Switzerland ? Because on you first picture, it seems the Lavaux!
KR
Olivier


----------



## greybicycle

*Lausanne*

Yes I live in Lausanne.



Olivier said:


> greybicycle,
> are you from Switzerland ? Because on you first picture, it seems the Lavaux!
> KR
> Olivier


----------



## lambdamaster

How is the handling on the XS? The head tube angle is very slack which leads to a very large trail (70+mm). In theory, this would create slow and difficult steering. What are your thoughts?


----------



## twiggy73

bmxhacksaw said:


> REALLY nice looking bike Grey. I really wanted a Mondrian 695 "kit" but I could only afford a 586 R-Light Limited Edition.


Nice ride! we all wish we could have a 695!!! i would thats for sure 

Thanks for the pic 

Twiggy


----------



## dcorn

Shop I just purchased from has a full bare carbon 695 built with Di2 and Lightweight wheels. $16k!!! Looks siiiiiiick though, every damn thing on that bike is bare carbon fiber.


----------

